# Fully Stabled Horses



## scotsmare (16 November 2008)

For reasons outwith my control, my horses *may* have to be fully stabled for the next few weeks.

So, pros and cons of fully stabled horses please - how many of you have horses kept like this and how do you deal with it?

Thankies


----------



## estellebradley (16 November 2008)

I recently moved to a yard where the horses were stabled 24/7 with an hour or two turnout in the school.  He coped well was just a more lively when I rode.  All the horses were calm but I think that was due to the well organised yard and the routine.  Mine was only there for 2 weeks though, I wasn't happy with keeping him in for such long periods (and it was hard work) so I moved again.

Oh and he started coughing despite having a well ventilated stable with rubber matting, shavings and haylage.


----------



## Ziggy_ (16 November 2008)

Pros - easy to keep clean, no thrush or mud fever, no changing wet, muddy rugs!

Cons - are endless! It is do-able, provided you exercise them enough. Ad-lib hay if possible, and watch what you are feeding in order to reduce fireworks when you ride. If you can break up their day, ie lots of small feeds, taking them out of the stable for grooming, grazing in-hand etc, it will help reduce boredom, as will being worked for longer (1-2 hours hacking a day, or an hour schooling, as opposed to a quick lunge). If its only a few weeks your horses should be fine


----------



## mattilda (16 November 2008)

I used to keep my horse at a yard where all horses were kept in ALL winter with only a tiny turn out paddock which 20 odd horses had to use. He coped very well but obviously had to be ridden every day for at least an hour. Obviously he is much happier now he can go out every day.


----------



## Maisy (16 November 2008)

When I bought my mare she was at a riding school that had 30 odd horses (rs and liveries) but only about 4 acres of land.  There was an indoor and a small outdoor school in which we could turnout or loose school when they were free, but the fields were closed all winter.

I kept my mare there when I bought her for about 5 years and she was fine.....she didnt seem to care.  HOWEVER, I moved her to a yard where she was out all day in winter, and 24/7 in summer which she appeared to love.  I then took her back (briefly) to the 1st yard and she *hated* it.  To the point that she kicked out at me once. 

Luckily I now rent a yard and land that I can do what I want with, so she is back to being out all day.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (16 November 2008)

No pros that IMO are worth keeping them in, but if they have to be in then it really isn't the horrific cruelty that some on here would have you believe  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I had a horse on full box-rest for 14 weeks, who then started work for 6 weeks whilst still being in when not exercised, finally beginning turn-out after 6 weeks, so essentially fully stabled for 20 weeks.

Ad-lib good quality hay (soaked if inclined to put weight on) and quiet surroundings are the way forward, alongwith a good thorough groom - allow them to groom you back if they offer so that they have some form of interaction.

I don't think it's necessary to spend lots of time with the horse, as they will generally settle easier if left alone, with minimal fussing and faffing.


----------



## scotsmare (16 November 2008)

Thanks for the replies - it's likely to be for 6 - 8 weeks as the water board needs to lay pipes (right through the field) and it's not going to be feasible to section bits off to still let them out (mainly cos they need to use our gate!)  So by the time they've dug it up, been delayed by weather, laid the pipes, been delayed by weather, relaid the ground and generally finish faffing around they estimate a good few weeks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Megan2006 - 20 weeks is a loooong time..... I seriously hope it doesn't go that far!


----------



## Sophiesmum (16 November 2008)

For 3 winters our were stabled 24/7 and they were absolutely fine.  We were lucky enough to have the use of a horse walker, which we used when we were mucking the stables out in the morning and we tended to ride every day too.  It really didn't seem to affect the horses behaviour at all when ridden (they were 2 fairly sane middle aged hunters in fairly hard work).

Good luck


----------



## MistletoeMegan (16 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks for the replies - it's likely to be for 6 - 8 weeks as the water board needs to lay pipes (right through the field) and it's not going to be feasible to section bits off to still let them out (mainly cos they need to use our gate!)  So by the time they've dug it up, been delayed by weather, laid the pipes, been delayed by weather, relaid the ground and generally finish faffing around they estimate a good few weeks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Megan2006 - 20 weeks is a loooong time..... I seriously hope it doesn't go that far! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Tell me about it; never mind the horse, I was going stir crazy too by the end! To make matters worse, he spent so much time bronking in the first few weeks of turnout that he created a new injury and had to go back on box-rest  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Shame about the pipes, but needs must I suppose - I hope they're going to compensate you for the inconvenience, increased bedding costs etc?


----------



## Flibble (17 November 2008)

My yard has always had horses kept in 24/7 over the winter. 
You just need to make time for them. I try and spend more quality time with a stabled horse than when out, find every opportunity to get them out of their Hotel room. Roll in the school when its free. Wack a New Zealand on and Hand Graze fro an Hour whenever I can. Ride 6 or seven days a week and ensure they get a chance to socialise with their field buddies of the summer whenever possible.

Some horses love it and some cannot cope.


----------

